# Elan shares - what happens next?



## Protocol (11 Nov 2013)

I own Elan shares. I don't hold them in paper form. They are held in an electronic custody account.

As a result, I don't get anything in the post about the Perrigo acquisition, etc.

What I think will happen is:

If I don't sell myself, then at some stage Perrigo will pay me for all my shares.

They will pay me in a mixture of USD and shares in Perrigo.

Is that correct?

Am I better off selling now into the general market, or waiting to be paid direct?

Does anybody know much about how this will work?


----------



## Protocol (24 Nov 2013)

I'll answer my own question, for the benefit of other Elan shareholders.

Meetings / EGM were held on Mon 18-Nov to ask s/h to approve of the scheme to allow Perrigo take over Elan and so form New Perrigo.

A large majority of s/h accepted.

See the press release here:

http://newsroom.elan.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=88326&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1877748&highlight=


----------



## Protocol (24 Nov 2013)

I then rang Elan in Dublin, but didn't expect much attention, as I am a tiny s/h in a billion dollar business.

A nice man rang me back!

The scheme now must return to the High Court for approval. That will happen in December, subject to court dates/diaries. There is no official date yet.

Trading of "old" Elan shares will cease around that date.

If I do nothing, then I, or the share custodian, will receive a euro cheque for USD 6.25 per share, and a fractional share in New Perrigo for each "old" Elan share that I own.

If I don't want to be a s/h of New Perrigo, I have about 2 weeks to sell original shares on ISE.


----------



## dermotneary (13 Dec 2013)

Thanks for your posts about this matter, they are very helpful.


----------



## BUBSY (1 Jan 2014)

Got the cheque for the Elan/Perrigo deal and a notification of how many Perrigo shares we now have.  Cannot figure how much they are worth.  There is an option to sell them.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## maureen (2 Jan 2014)

on their website, it appears that the shares are worth about usd152....not sure I am looking at right price though....hopefully!


----------



## BUBSY (6 Jan 2014)

Yes saw that.  Tempted to sell.


----------



## BUBSY (6 Jan 2014)

Also,what about the Prothena shares which were issued?


----------



## luckystar (8 Jan 2014)

Hi, in same position. Little confused though about the perrigo shares. I've read the document a number of times but not sure if its only an option to hold them in compushare not to actually sell? 

What are others doing?


----------



## BUBSY (8 Jan 2014)

hopefully we will hear from them again with a clearer option of what to do.


----------



## Zutz (10 Jan 2014)

*Lost Share Certificate*

Hi, I have lost my Elan Share certificate. It would suggest on the back of the Computershare form that cost of replacing same is No of shares lost * $0.53 cents. If I hold 1000 shares, am I correct in thinking that it will cost me $530 plus $20 admin to replace. Seems outrageous. Thanks


----------



## losttheplot (10 Jan 2014)

I didn't think the Elan share certificates are valid anymore. You would have recevied cash and Perrigo shares. As far as I know you can't trade in Elan shares, so you don't need to worry about your certificates.

As for Prothena shares, I don't think there's any effect on these. When Prothena was created, it became a completely separate company.


----------

